# Small single serving bottles?



## tmmii (Mar 24, 2015)

See them in grocery stores in 4 packs, any idea where I can buy just the bottles? Would be great for small thank yous and not deplete my stash so fast.


----------



## salcoco (Mar 25, 2015)

Google small bottles. lots of manufacturers out there. also wine bottles at 187ml might be available.

Due some dumpster diving in your recycle location might find some for free.


----------



## Kraffty (Mar 25, 2015)

I've used specialty bottle in the past for their 5 oz sauce bottles. You have to buy by the case.
Mike

http://www.specialtybottle.com/saucebottlesmi.aspx


----------



## Rocky (Mar 25, 2015)

I would consider 375 ml bottles, available for about $1 apiece. I have seen 187 ml but they cost about $2 each. You may be better off giving away a little more wine and pay less for the bottle.


----------



## wineforfun (Mar 25, 2015)

I just buy some of them, drink the Wine and then you have empties. I can buy full ones 10 for $10
Then again I consider a 750 ml single serving.


----------



## tmmii (Mar 25, 2015)

wineforfun said:


> I just buy some of them, drink the Wine and then you have empties. I can buy full ones 10 for $10
> Then again I consider a 750 ml single serving.




I don't want to mess with cleaning and removing labels. Ever again.


----------



## shockcord (Mar 25, 2015)

You could use beer bottles (12 oz).


----------



## Bergmann (Mar 26, 2015)

Midwest supply has 16 oz, screw top bottles 6 for 2.93. And 187 Ml. for 24.99 for a case of 24.


----------



## wineforfun (Mar 27, 2015)

tmmii said:


> I don't want to mess with cleaning and removing labels. Ever again.



The labels on the Sutter Home, etc. 187's come right off in hot/oxyclean water, unlike alot of the bigger bottles.
And again, you are getting wine along with the bottles for $1 bottle. Albeit low grade wine.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 27, 2015)

This one works for me! 









wineforfun said:


> I just buy some of them, drink the Wine and then you have empties. I can buy full ones 10 for $10
> Then again I consider a 750 ml single serving.


----------



## wineinmd (Mar 27, 2015)

Bergmann said:


> Midwest supply has 16 oz, screw top bottles 6 for 2.93. And 187 Ml. for 24.99 for a case of 24.


Northern Brewer has the same price on the 187 ml bottles (my understanding is that they are essentially the same company) and they have free shipping on orders over $49 right now through tonight. Two cases gets you there. Saves $16 on shipping costs.


----------



## StFrancis (Jul 27, 2017)

*single serve*

Beer bottles with oxygen barrier crowns. With the foil covers it looks pretty cool. Did this for my daughter's wedding since the venue wouldn't allow outside liquor brought in. Since then I have saved a case of Beck's green bottles and it's stylin.


----------



## Mismost (Jul 27, 2017)

StFrancis said:


> Beer bottles with oxygen barrier crowns. With the foil covers it looks pretty cool. Did this for my daughter's wedding since the venue wouldn't allow outside liquor brought in. Since then I have saved a case of Beck's green bottles and it's stylin.



Doing the same thing with clear glass Corona beer bottles. Fill the bottles with water, stand up in a bucket of muratic swimming pool acid, soak overnight, and wipe off the lettering and you have a nice clear single serve bottle for your Dragon Blood or Island Mist wines. I just wanted to be able to see the pretty colors!

I do love little 175ml bottles, get for sampling, and I use them with my high end kits.


----------



## Arne (Jul 28, 2017)

Mismost said:


> Doing the same thing with clear glass Corona beer bottles. Fill the bottles with water, stand up in a bucket of muratic swimming pool acid, soak overnight, and wipe off the lettering and you have a nice clear single serve bottle for your Dragon Blood or Island Mist wines. I just wanted to be able to see the pretty colors!
> 
> I do love little 175ml bottles, get for sampling, and I use them with my high end kits.



I do not know how nasty the pool acid is, but white vinigar (sp?) with a short soak will take the printing off the bottles. Arne.


----------



## Mismost (Jul 28, 2017)

Arne said:


> I do not know how nasty the pool acid is, but white vinigar (sp?) with a short soak will take the printing off the bottles. Arne.



I tried vinegar and it worked....short soak also took a long scrub. Pool acid, you simply wipe off the lettering with a rag. I do let they sit overnight of several day simply because it is about 110 degrees out in the shop this summer! I clean 5-6 and set up 5-6 more to soak. I'd rather be soaking in the pool than sweating in the shop these days!


----------



## Flaskaholic (Aug 15, 2017)

Instead of using a silly little plastic bottle, you can always go for a hip flask; here are different types of flasks for women: www.flaskaholic.com/best-flasks-for-women


----------

